# 3.8L V6 swap



## zuul (Jul 28, 2005)

Hello,
One of my friends has a 240sx SE which I will be doing some work to for him. He complains of a weak engine, so we have decided to do an engine swap. Our engine of choice is the GM 3800 V6 series II, with supercharger. Along with smaller s/c pulleys, and some tuning, we hope to achieve well into the 325+ HP mark, with much higher reliability ratings than the SR20 swap.
I was hoping some members of this forum would have some advice or tips on doing this. It looks pretty simple.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## thechad (Jul 28, 2005)

*zuul is funny*

man why would i want to do that? when you beef up that undesired v6 to 325 hp you get a nice 85 hp/L. a stock sr20 still has 110 hp/L. what are you thinking?!


----------



## thechad (Jul 28, 2005)

*4 cyl forever*

just messin. the only way a v6 will come close to my engine bay would be when im passin zuul's grand prix on the road, biotech!


----------



## lyon23 (May 1, 2004)

zuul said:


> Hello,
> One of my friends has a 240sx SE which I will be doing some work to for him. He complains of a weak engine, so we have decided to do an engine swap. Our engine of choice is the GM 3800 V6 series II, with supercharger. Along with smaller s/c pulleys, and some tuning, we hope to achieve well into the 325+ HP mark, with much higher reliability ratings than the SR20 swap.
> I was hoping some members of this forum would have some advice or tips on doing this. It looks pretty simple.
> Thanks in advance!


I'd say custom mounts and a lot of patience.. Try to get wiring diagrams for both engines and see what need to be connected to what. another thing might be the tranny you would have to go auto unless you know of one that would put the shifter where you want it.(not a gm guy so maybe u would know if a manual tranny would do that.) other than that, make sure you;re goin to have room with that engine in there or get a custom hood. If you deciede to do it take pics I would like to see it.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

wow you have all that money for the custom work i say your a fool and with that money if you really want power go RB25 or sumthing... dont put a GM in a nissan 
and for refrence on an S/C.... tell chimike that a supercharger>turbo and you will get served properly LOL
also he complains of a week engine on a KA?!?!?!?!?!
wow i wuz told a KA is one of the most torquish engines out there or is it that i drive one...
wut the hell wuz his last car a Saleen mustang or sumthing????


----------



## chrislis (Jun 27, 2005)

i'll be jealous if this works, seeing as i can't even afford the sr20 OR a turbo for my ka24. but then again, i enjoy my ka24 for all it's worth, it produces enough for me at the moment, not like i'm vin diesel or anything, i mean... i do live my life one quarter of a mile at a time...


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Have fun with all that, and new tranny, rear end, driveshaft, ALL aftermarket gauges in a custom dash, wiring, linkage, etc..


----------



## zuul (Jul 28, 2005)

> another thing might be the tranny you would have to go auto unless you know of one that would put the shifter where you want it


ahh yes, a buddy of mine is a transmission specialist. he will be bolting a 5-speed to this baby. unsure of the specs of that at the moment.



> wow you have all that money for the custom work i say your a fool and with that money if you really want power go RB25 or sumthing


We already have the L67 engine at no cost to us... and you're a fool. the KA is running him 155hp/160tq. even the sr20det and rb25 are goin about 250hp.! sure we're adding a few pounds for a bigger engine, but i think a hundred more horsepower more than makes up for it (and is more reliable).



> tell chimike that a supercharger>turbo and you will get served properly LOL


haha nahh, we won't get into THAT discussion. the L67's already come supercharged. all we gotta do is swap out pulleys and fight knock retard. our even better (but will cost some) alternative is to use an INTENSE MP112 Supercharger that will bolt right up to the 3800 engine where the factory M90 did. 25% larger than stock and MUCH better volumetric efficiency. Good and reliable to an easy 500 hp. how's that sound?



> wut the hell wuz his last car a Saleen mustang or sumthing????


RX-7 2nd gen



> i do live my life one quarter of a mile at a time...


hell yeah! :cheers: 



> Have fun with all that, and new tranny, rear end, driveshaft, ALL aftermarket gauges in a custom dash, wiring, linkage, etc..


you make it sound like it isn't fun.

if we wanted a car that was sweet already and ready for easier mods to get it to 350-500hp, we would have just got a grand prix like thechad said! :thumbdwn:


thanks guys, i'll be giving more updates as we go along.
any other comments or thoughts?


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

well what i ment with the ka wuz its torque.. but ya when u put it next 2 those it is feeble...
but thats a HUGE swap and the engine cost is petty compared 2 what its gonna cost 2 have custom EVERYTHING.
If you really have THAT much money you can go RB26 and bore that baby out to 2.8 Z tuned style!!!!!
or maby somehow build up your own RB30DET hybrid. 
Orrrrrrr you can just put in a big ol V8 with a giant butterfly blower sticking out of you 240 LOL


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

I think I speak for some of the rest of us when I say that by swapping a USDM engine into a 240SX, you're missing the point entirely. 
First of all, I work with the 3800 Series II. And yes, I fucking hate it. It's a terrible engine to work with, and is in NO way more reliable than the KA24DE. I can't speak for the SR20DET world, but I know that the KA is easier to work on the large V6, which would be absolutely crammed into the S13 engine bay, if indeed it fit at all.
I admire the fact that you have the ambition to do a unique swap, but that's a poor choice. The Nissan pride in me makes me cringe at the thought of seeing that large, hideous engine in an S13 bay. 
There's no other way to voice my sentiments: if you want what this engine swap would give you, just go buy a Camaro.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

bridrive55 said:


> I think I speak for some of the rest of us when I say that by swapping a USDM engine into a 240SX, you're missing the point entirely.
> First of all, I work with the 3800 Series II. And yes, I fucking hate it. It's a terrible engine to work with, and is in NO way more reliable than the KA24DE. I can't speak for the SR20DET world, but I know that the KA is easier to work on the large V6, which would be absolutely crammed into the S13 engine bay, if indeed it fit at all.
> I admire the fact that you have the ambition to do a unique swap, but that's a poor choice. The Nissan pride in me makes me cringe at the thought of seeing that large, hideous engine in an S13 bay.
> There's no other way to voice my sentiments: if you want what this engine swap would give you, just go buy a Camaro.


 :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## lyon23 (May 1, 2004)

bridrive55 said:


> I think I speak for some of the rest of us when I say that by swapping a USDM engine into a 240SX, you're missing the point entirely.
> First of all, I work with the 3800 Series II. And yes, I fucking hate it. It's a terrible engine to work with, and is in NO way more reliable than the KA24DE. I can't speak for the SR20DET world, but I know that the KA is easier to work on the large V6, which would be absolutely crammed into the S13 engine bay, if indeed it fit at all.
> I admire the fact that you have the ambition to do a unique swap, but that's a poor choice. The Nissan pride in me makes me cringe at the thought of seeing that large, hideous engine in an S13 bay.
> There's no other way to voice my sentiments: if you want what this engine swap would give you, just go buy a Camaro.


I like nissans but I like to see things that no one else has, that's what makes everyone unique. If you do a good job, put a lot of effort in what you do and it looks good I will respect you, I don't care what you put in it. His swap wont be no different than this















except it's not a nissan, its american made, but even then you wont have no room for anything but hey it looks good. That is a vg30dett converted to single turbo, he makes 560rwhp on c16 @22 psi and 450rwhp @ 16psi with stock ecu, 550 injectors and apex safc2. ran a best of 11.29 at 18psi. Now tell me this doesn't look good..people are not just thinking rb and sr anymore, now everyone is just answering 2 questions 1. what would happen if I put a big engine on a lite car? 2. Which engine should I put in this lite car?..:thumbup:


----------



## lyon23 (May 1, 2004)

oh yeah and you can always go bigger like this guy...http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ONE-...4563189683QQcategoryZ6396QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

There's someone putting a q45 v8 in a 240 as well I have to find the links and see where that's at now. But if you think it someone will build it.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

that has to be the gayest idea i've ever heard.


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

Let's see...why don't we be retarded and put a USDM motor in a Japanese car...hmmm sounds like a good idea!...jackass
Now granted, I am all about being unique, but there are some things that just piss me off! And not keeping the Nissan name going...is one of those things! So if you want to be original, fine. but *please don't kill a 240 in the process.* And I really don't understand how a guy can go from an RX7...one of the most influential Japanese engineered cars...to a damn muscle car motor. That's one of the most retarded ideas I've ever heard of in my entire life. Well have fun being gay. And I wish you would've chosen a different car to F*** up...cause I'd love to have another 240 in my driveway...WITH THE KA!!!!!


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

3800 series II isn't even a sports car engine. It's a crappy overused 3.8 liter that appears in all kinds of GM cars, including Buicks and Impalas. A blower doesn't change the fact that it's just a crappy motor. I have friends who mod theirs, and they spent thousands and thousands of dollars to make their GTP's slower than my stock internals KA24DET. 
Seriously, just buy a Camaro and save all of us the effort of flaming you.


----------



## chrislis (Jun 27, 2005)

i drove a nova tonight, it was nice. 

-random. love my 240 though.


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

Ok, so how about more redundantcy? I'm sure that it is possible, but after all of the hours and hours that you guys have done, you will STILL have a damn buick engine that is NOT as reliable as the sr20det. I would put my money on the sr20det over the buick engine . Weight distribution will blow as well. Do a swap, do a very complicated swap, but don't do this one, get a 2jzgte if youwant something with hp and difficult to install. Anyway, good luck if you decide to, and please post pics to say I told you so. Soon I will attempt a vg30et swap in an s13, and we can race. Oh if anyone has any info on a vg swap hit this thread http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=99691


----------



## k4pt4inkr011i0 (Oct 5, 2004)

If you are set on using that engine in a cheap, small, RWD Japanese car, as it seems you are, might I suggest busting it in a 240 or 280z rather than the sx. They are much simpler and easier cars to work with, not to mention the lower weight and larger engine bay. Should you decide to use the 240z, they ony came carbureted, so you will need to do a lot of wiring for the 3.8 ECU.


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

What you need to do is pick the proper USDM engine, you guys havent. Might i recomend the ls1/lt1 or a small block ford. A couple of people have already done it with good success. And all you close minded people out there can eat it, a LS1 240 gives you roughly 300whp/300ft/lbs, decent milage, no overheating issues, reliability, only 100lbs more added to the car mainly from the trans, and a 6 speed. Doesnt really get any better than that for a fun DD.


----------



## lyon23 (May 1, 2004)

there's always going to be people that disagree with you and give you a hard time about doing something they wouldn't do or don't like, but at the end it's still your money and time. At the end you can tell all of us to f^&K off because they are just opinions and you don't have to listen to any of them.


----------



## lyon23 (May 1, 2004)

BoostedSE said:


> What you need to do is pick the proper USDM engine, you guys havent. Might i recomend the ls1/lt1 or a small block ford. A couple of people have already done it with good success. And all you close minded people out there can eat it, a LS1 240 gives you roughly 300whp/300ft/lbs, decent milage, no overheating issues, reliability, only 100lbs more added to the car mainly from the trans, and a 6 speed. Doesnt really get any better than that for a fun DD.


 agree 100%:thumbup:


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

I am 150% behind different and unique but really choose a better engine first off the 3800 as GM loves to call it is a hore that has little support and it is a 60 year old design 2 valves per cylinder crappy crapppy if you want a GM V6 get your hands on an early 4.3 it is based off of the 350 block there is more stuff for it you can use many trannys. But really either go big or go home the LS1 or LT1 are nice or a 4.6 Quad cam. and the notion of putting a big engine in a little car is a very old notion look at the Shelby Cobra if you do not belive me or the original Goat (GTO for you younger uninformed of us). Anyways if you do it you will have a uniqe car that will be ostercized by all the import crowd will hate you and stone you for destroying a nissan 240 with and american engine and the american guys will beat the crap out of you for being a ricer on crack and then beat yoru dad for not whipping you enough when you were a kid.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

I'd suggest the LS6 swap. That'd be badass.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

and I believe the LS line is all alluminum I may be wrong but it is better then iron blocks and potentially iron heads since it is factory S/C. To each there own and if he goes through with it hopefully it goes well and he dose not just junk a S chassis


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

BoostedSE said:


> What you need to do is pick the proper USDM engine, you guys havent. Might i recomend the ls1/lt1 or a small block ford. A couple of people have already done it with good success. And all you close minded people out there can eat it, a LS1 240 gives you roughly 300whp/300ft/lbs, decent milage, no overheating issues, reliability, only 100lbs more added to the car mainly from the trans, and a 6 speed. Doesnt really get any better than that for a fun DD.


iv seen the LS1 swap in a zenki and quite frankly for the money they spent they could have just put an SR in there and modify it and EASILY got 300whp out if it... so what if its not different its fucking effective!!!! jesus i mean im all for being unique but not when its a fucking jerk off idea like a god damn buick engine!!!!!!!!!!!
and maby i seem a little single minded to the whoel domestic vs import thing but thats because my whole family is fucking nascar freaks and my brother is a ****** who likes nothing but impala's... all he tells me is "ill smoke u ***** once i get that 3 speed chevy ridin clean" (3 speed lmao!!!) so i cant STAND watching a "big ol V8" go into what is already a great car. Even if it is effective its still wrong as hell.....


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

wow......you guys....omg......get a dam jet engine than!!!


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

[High-Octane] said:


> iv seen the LS1 swap in a zenki and quite frankly for the money they spent they could have just put an SR in there and modify it and EASILY got 300whp out if it... so what if its not different its fucking effective!!!! jesus i mean im all for being unique but not when its a fucking jerk off idea like a god damn buick engine!!!!!!!!!!!
> and maby i seem a little single minded to the whoel domestic vs import thing but thats because my whole family is fucking nascar freaks and my brother is a ****** who likes nothing but impala's... all he tells me is "ill smoke u ***** once i get that 3 speed chevy ridin clean" (3 speed lmao!!!) so i cant STAND watching a "big ol V8" go into what is already a great car. Even if it is effective its still wrong as hell.....


Umm....Yeah....I'll second that. :cheers:


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

nismosleeper said:



> Umm....Yeah....I'll second that. :cheers:


good beer right? :cheers:


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

[High-Octane] said:


> iv seen the LS1 swap in a zenki and quite frankly for the money they spent they could have just put an SR in there and modify it and EASILY got 300whp out if it... so what if its not different its fucking effective!!!! jesus i mean im all for being unique but not when its a fucking jerk off idea like a god damn buick engine!!!!!!!!!!!


Dont talk smack on an engine because your brother is a hick, its not the LS1s fault. If the money was close i would much prefer a LS1 to a SR, NO QUESTION! Tiny weight difference, tourque, better gas mileage then a modded 240 and no overheating issues, no turbo to worry about and pass smog all day long since its a LEAGAL SWAP.

I'm not saying everyone has to praise it, but to argue it because its not jDm tYt3 is just plain ignorant. 

LS1 swap >>>>>>>>>x1,000,000,000>>>>>>>>>>> RB whatever swap


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

bridrive55 said:


> I'd suggest the LS6 swap.


mmmmmm, LS6, fun. :thumbup: 

Anyone ever thought about putting a 2JZ or a RB in a domestic? like an old school camaro or mustang?


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Problem with that. People who love RB's hate Camaro's (and rightfully fucking so) and people who like Camaro's hate RB's.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

bridrive55 said:


> Problem with that. People who love RB's hate Camaro's (and rightfully fucking so) and people who like Camaro's hate RB's.


I dont. I love em both. I just hate fords.


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

Nismo14-180 said:


> I dont. I love em both. I just hate fords.


 most people that love camaros have no idea what an RB is. and usually all they need is know its "JAP CRAP" i'll just stick with nissan's version of AMERICAN muscle that lovely KA( thats still sittin in my driveway)


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

w/e i read the whole forums post aobut the LS1 in the zenki and a few ppl said that the weight difference wasnt that much.... cmon....
how is that possible....
both are aluminum blocks yet one has TWICE THE CYLINDERS!!!!! 
and when they said the weight difference they werent talking about the fucking SR they were talkin about the KA.


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

[High-Octane] said:


> w/e i read the whole forums post aobut the LS1 in the zenki and a few ppl said that the weight difference wasnt that much.... cmon....
> how is that possible....
> both are aluminum blocks yet one has TWICE THE CYLINDERS!!!!!
> and when they said the weight difference they werent talking about the fucking SR they were talkin about the KA.


 KA=iron block there homski


----------



## lyon23 (May 1, 2004)

sunnydet90 said:


> KA=iron block there homski


+1 ka is iron block ls1 is all aluminum..



bridriver55 said:


> Problem with that. People who love RB's hate Camaro's (and rightfully fucking so) and people who like Camaro's hate RB's.


i like rb but i don't like camaros, but i love corvettes, hmm hmm bitch, now that's onw sexy bith right there.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

sunnydet90 said:


> KA=iron block there homski


exacly.... with that said (duh) 
Boosted was comparing how he would take the LS1 befor and SR and said there was no major weight difference...
theres not much weight difference between an KA and LS1
but the SR is lighter than the LS1.
the whole twice the cylinders thing i wuz comparing to the SR not the KA...


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

[High-Octane] said:


> exacly.... with that said (duh)
> Boosted was comparing how he would take the LS1 befor and SR and said there was no major weight difference...
> theres not much weight difference between an KA and LS1
> but the SR is lighter than the LS1.
> the whole twice the cylinders thing i wuz comparing to the SR not the KA...


 k just making sure there wasn't any fraudulent(sp?) material being said bout my baby.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

sunnydet90 said:


> k just making sure there wasn't any fraudulent(sp?) material being said bout my baby.


lol how cute   
lol but imagine the LS1 swap in the 240 turbo'ed....
holy shit... but im like 110 percent sure it couldnt fit... although... if you cut your hood and had the top of the 2 turbo's scuking in air straight from the turbine that would be pretty sick!!!!


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

It really doesn't matter. You see these posts all the time and then you never hear from them again.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

asleepz said:


> It really doesn't matter. You see these posts all the time and then you never hear from them again.


omg i just realized how right u are


----------



## 240meister (Aug 2, 2005)

He said that he had the 3.8L already in posession, at no cost!
Do you people realize how expensive all these other engines you are naming are?! Compared to zulu's free one he already has?
LS1 by itself is over $6100! Used ones that aren't very old are still close to $4000.
As far as the custom work costs, I would guess that depends on how much he is doing himself.
I say go for it! I'll bet you'll run into some problems with tight fits and such, but if you get this done, I would bet you'd be the first!


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

I have not thought of a RB in a camarro but imagine a VG30DETT in a early fox body that would be sweet course so would a RB30DETT set up since the pre 85 fox body (mustang for the less fluent) came with a straight six anyways. Anyways no one should be mad at a guy thinking outside the box. That is what the hole Sport Compact thing is about taking a non performance car and making it kick the holly shit out of anything cept a sexy C-6. So incurage outside thinking and help reel in those who need it don't bloody there nose. now really when he sits down to figure it all out I am sure he will sell his 3800 and get a turbo kit for his KA I personally don't think the 3.8 is the best engine to choose a yamaha 3 litter out of a taurus sho would be nice high output DOHC ok all these engine codes have made me all bothered. :thumbup:


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Ah, the Yammer Hammer. I wouldn't put a SHO motor in my 240 though. My KA has way more horsepower anyways. The fastest SHO motor I've seen was in a Probe. Yuck, but SHO is great in it's own right. I miss my old SHO.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

i think newer technology pwnz over size and power any time...


----------



## 240meister (Aug 2, 2005)

[High-Octane] said:


> i think newer technology pwnz over size and power Any time...


over power, you say?
Even though in general, newer technology is more prone to failure for the simple fact its new, relative to whatever you're comparing it to.


I was going to say that you should probably just use ALL the electronics out of a car with the 3.8 engine. Most likely there is no way to use the ol Nissan stuff, particularly the dash. Swap whatever you can, and make it look as good as you can! 

Later now,
T


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

I was just saying that it is atleast a better choice then the OHV 3.8l Chevy


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

[High-Octane] said:


> omg i just realized how right u are



 I know I know, thank me later.


----------



## nissanstreetz (Aug 1, 2005)

Hey man this is a great idea. My friend has a v8 supercharged in his honda civic hatchback and I want to do the same thing to my Nissan even though I dont think it will fit


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

nissanstreetz said:


> Hey man this is a great idea. My friend has a v8 supercharged in his honda civic hatchback and I want to do the same thing to my Nissan even though I dont think it will fit


Don't make to much fun I honesty knew a guy in Seattle that had a 454 in a VW Bug it was mid engine I believe he used the tornado drivetrain but it was real not likley to many of those cases around just remember all has been done before including that cute 18 year old that swears shes a virgin :thumbup:


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

mille-16i said:


> Don't make to much fun I honesty knew a guy in Seattle that had a 454 in a VW Bug it was mid engine I believe he used the tornado drivetrain but it was real not likley to many of those cases around just remember all has been done before including that cute 18 year old that swears shes a virgin :thumbup:


hahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!
thing is most of the time there not 18 and your in trouble!!!!!!!!! :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop:


----------



## 240meister (Aug 2, 2005)

[High-Octane] said:


> hahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!
> thing is most of the time there not 18 and your in trouble!!!!!!!!! :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop:


right, like you'd ever have to worry about getting any


----------



## SilviaRB25 (Aug 11, 2005)

bridrive55 said:


> Problem with that. People who love RB's hate Camaro's (and rightfully fucking so) and people who like Camaro's hate RB's.


Correction, I have a built RB25DET in my S13 (600rwhp), just had my 99' Z28 totaled by some bitch, and just ordered an 06' Mustang GT. 

This "import vs. domestic" thing is fucking stupid. I love my 240SX, but I also loved my Camaro and will love my stang. Anyone who is anti-domestic is either a poser or a rice boy. 

I respect anything that is fast. If it is an old Buick Grand National or an R34 GTR, if it is fast it is cool with me. If you hate domestic cars then just lock yourself in your room with a copy of superstreet, pop in the F&F DVD, and jerk off to those riced out pieces of shit. Or better yet just move to Japan and leave everyone the fuck alone.

Have some damn American pride!

On that note, the 3800 V6 is a piece of shit. Sell it and put the money towards an LS1. All aluminum, light weight, and just a good motor. But hey, it's your money, do whatever makes you happy.

Oh, by the way, this is my first post, so hi everyone!


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

SilviaRB25 said:


> Correction, I have a built RB25DET in my S13 (600rwhp), just had my 99' Z28 totaled by some bitch, and just ordered an 06' Mustang GT.
> 
> This "import vs. domestic" thing is fucking stupid. I love my 240SX, but I also loved my Camaro and will love my stang. Anyone who is anti-domestic is either a poser or a rice boy.
> 
> ...


I would buy a GTO (Im anti Ford......except the GT)


----------



## SilviaRB25 (Aug 11, 2005)

Nismo14-180 said:


> I would buy a GTO (Im anti Ford......except the GT)


Well, my new Stang was $26,500, the GTO was $34,125. Not to mention it looks like a grand prix. I am using the savings for my new project car. It just worked out better for me.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Yea, a RWD 400hp grand prix haha. Thats cool dude, Im just a GM guy when it comes to domestics.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

Nismo14-180 said:


> Yea, a RWD 400hp grand prix haha. Thats cool dude, Im just a GM guy when it comes to domestics.


if i had 2 pic for domestics... i guess id be.....
chevy only because they have the corvette.. but im not a domestic hater i just dont like the way most of them look... but dont get me wrong gimme a 69 shelby 500 and i wont complain!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

The new Mustang Shelby 500 is looking to be insanely fast
!


----------



## SilviaRB25 (Aug 11, 2005)

The way I look at it is for an extra 5K I can have a Saleen Supercharger installed by the dealer. Then I have $31,500 in the car. It is still 3K less than the GTO, has more power than the GTO, is lighter by 300 lbs, and looks a hell of a lot better.

All that said, I am a GM guy when it comes to domestics. I have owned two Z28s, an LT1 and an LS1, and loved both of them. as soon as a new Camaro comes out I will be first in line to order one. I think it was just the looks of the GTO that spoiled it for me. That and the lack of fender clearance. You just can't put a very wide tire on the back of that thing.

If they were equally priced I would no doubt go with the GTO, but for the money the Mustang just made more sense.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Mmmmmmm new Camaro...... Ill be trading in my S13 for it when they drop the SS/Z28(?)


----------



## SilviaRB25 (Aug 11, 2005)

Nismo14-180 said:


> Mmmmmmm new Camaro...... Ill be trading in my S13 for it when they drop the SS/Z28(?)


The stang will be for sale as soon as the Z28 hits showrooms!


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

trade it in. itll take a good chunk off the price


----------



## 240meister (Aug 2, 2005)

SilviaRB25 said:


> Sell it and put the money towards an LS1. All aluminum, light weight, and just a good motor. But hey, it's your money, do whatever makes you happy.


Great idea, but that would probably be even harder to fit in the 240, and I think you missed that zulu already has the 3800 ! It sounds like he is in a jam when it comes to the transmission, though!



SilviaRB25 said:


> Oh, by the way, this is my first post, so hi everyone!


welcome!!


I have some experience with the 3800 v6. Theres a few of them in our local club here (Impala, and Grand Prix GTP) and depending on the level of modifications done, they hang right with the lower end V8's and kill most of the 4 bangers (no, probably wouldn't kill the SR20, but any car with that has got to be much smaller and less weight). Can't say much for reliability except I haven't heard of any problems from them, and GM wouldn't be using the engine so often if it wasn't good.




> Nismo14-180 Yea, a RWD 400hp grand prix haha. Thats cool dude, Im just a GM guy when it comes to domestics.


yeah with a stick shift!


Peace.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I think I was right!

Where's the original poster


----------



## GTRDREAMER (Aug 12, 2005)

asleepz said:


> I think I was right!
> 
> Where's the original poster



on a hunch i just checked out www.Grandprix.net and its all a big joke :thumbdwn: i thought it was a bit weird that a person with a 240SX se would trying to swap the motor for a underpowered 3800 series V6 what the hell that engine has a tendency to over heat on the track and the tranny is really very weak.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Guys, look at the engine. It'd be just stupid anyways. No one who knows anything about cars would put a transverse USDM six into their RWD application anyways. The throttle body is opposite the serpentine belt, so one of those has to be on the firewall in an axially mounted setup. Besides, the mounts just wouldn't fit at all. 3800 Series II is just not a block that would make it into the S13.
Just a joke? Haha! Funny! Some people have way too much time on their hands. 
And all that rant about people who hate on domestics? Save your breath! NissanForums.com isn't a congregation of domestic-bashing rice boys, we just respect innovation. The kind of innovation that we can all agree is NOT present in most domestics. There are only a few facets of the American car market that I can respect/desire, and those are NOT the Chevy or Ford V8's. The Ford Thunderbird variable valve timing V8 was cool, seeing as VVT is something that the American car market just doesn't get. VVT is used on virtually all engines on the Japanese market nowadays, as it fucking should be. The Japanese and Europeans have always headlined automotive innovation. The Japanese market especially has historically been the leader, countless times, in general automotive innovation. Dual overhead cam valvetrains, variable valve timing, continuously variable transmissions, viscochemical clutch systems used in a variety of applications, distributorless variable spark systems, and marketwide turbocharger applications. The Japanese develop and always have developed innovative, cutting edge automotive combustion technology. The European market as well demands innovation in their engines, at least more so than the American market. The American market simply does not demand and value automotive innovation. And you dare to call us domestic-hating rice boys? I feel sorry for you then, becuase the principal joy of mechanical engineeering is innovation.
[/FLAME]


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

bridrive55 said:


> Guys, look at the engine. It'd be just stupid anyways. No one who knows anything about cars would put a transverse USDM six into their RWD application anyways. The throttle body is opposite the serpentine belt, so one of those has to be on the firewall in an axially mounted setup. Besides, the mounts just wouldn't fit at all. 3800 Series II is just not a block that would make it into the S13.
> Just a joke? Haha! Funny! Some people have way too much time on their hands.
> And all that rant about people who hate on domestics? Save your breath! NissanForums.com isn't a congregation of domestic-bashing rice boys, we just respect innovation. The kind of innovation that we can all agree is NOT present in most domestics. There are only a few facets of the American car market that I can respect/desire, and those are NOT the Chevy or Ford V8's. The Ford Thunderbird variable valve timing V8 was cool, seeing as VVT is something that the American car market just doesn't get. VVT is used on virtually all engines on the Japanese market nowadays, as it fucking should be. The Japanese and Europeans have always headlined automotive innovation. The Japanese market especially has historically been the leader, countless times, in general automotive innovation. Dual overhead cam valvetrains, variable valve timing, continuously variable transmissions, viscochemical clutch systems used in a variety of applications, distributorless variable spark systems, and marketwide turbocharger applications. The Japanese develop and always have developed innovative, cutting edge automotive combustion technology. The European market as well demands innovation in their engines, at least more so than the American market. The American market simply does not demand and value automotive innovation. And you dare to call us domestic-hating rice boys? I feel sorry for you then, becuase the principal joy of mechanical engineeering is innovation.
> [/FLAME]


 :thumbup: 
amen brother


----------



## Sunxrca (Aug 12, 2005)

> I have some experience with the 3800 v6. Theres a few of them in our local club here (Impala, and Grand Prix GTP) and depending on the level of modifications done, they hang right with the lower end V8's and kill most of the 4 bangers (no, probably wouldn't kill the SR20, but any car with that has got to be much smaller and less weight). Can't say much for reliability except I haven't heard of any problems from them, and GM wouldn't be using the engine so often if it wasn't good.


The good thing about 3.8's is the availability of upgrades with affordable cost. The engines are good for over 200k miles, too, which is why GM uses them in Camaros, Impalas, GPs, Montes, lots of stuff. True, the tranny may be a bit weak, but that's the same for any FWD automatic vehicle.

So sure, there are downsides. The 3800 is fuckin' huge. Pontiac engines have always been big, so they need alot of space and still they have to cram them in there. But uh, all in all, yes, they do hang with the V8s most of the time. It's not too difficult to get a GTP to push 300 horses, and it will torque your ass off, stock.


----------



## GTRDREAMER (Aug 12, 2005)

Sunxrca said:


>


ha ha ha i just checked there site again and they deleted the post about the joke this guy ZUUL :loser: pulled.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

bridrive55 said:


> Guys, look at the engine. It'd be just stupid anyways. No one who knows anything about cars would put a transverse USDM six into their RWD application anyways. The throttle body is opposite the serpentine belt, so one of those has to be on the firewall in an axially mounted setup. Besides, the mounts just wouldn't fit at all. 3800 Series II is just not a block that would make it into the S13.
> Just a joke? Haha! Funny! Some people have way too much time on their hands.
> And all that rant about people who hate on domestics? Save your breath! NissanForums.com isn't a congregation of domestic-bashing rice boys, we just respect innovation. The kind of innovation that we can all agree is NOT present in most domestics. There are only a few facets of the American car market that I can respect/desire, and those are NOT the Chevy or Ford V8's. The Ford Thunderbird variable valve timing V8 was cool, seeing as VVT is something that the American car market just doesn't get. VVT is used on virtually all engines on the Japanese market nowadays, as it fucking should be. The Japanese and Europeans have always headlined automotive innovation. The Japanese market especially has historically been the leader, countless times, in general automotive innovation. Dual overhead cam valvetrains, variable valve timing, continuously variable transmissions, viscochemical clutch systems used in a variety of applications, distributorless variable spark systems, and marketwide turbocharger applications. The Japanese develop and always have developed innovative, cutting edge automotive combustion technology. The European market as well demands innovation in their engines, at least more so than the American market. The American market simply does not demand and value automotive innovation. And you dare to call us domestic-hating rice boys? I feel sorry for you then, becuase the principal joy of mechanical engineeering is innovation.
> [/FLAME]


X2 :thumbup:


----------



## SilviaRB25 (Aug 11, 2005)

bridrive55 said:


> Guys, look at the engine. It'd be just stupid anyways. No one who knows anything about cars would put a transverse USDM six into their RWD application anyways. The throttle body is opposite the serpentine belt, so one of those has to be on the firewall in an axially mounted setup. Besides, the mounts just wouldn't fit at all. 3800 Series II is just not a block that would make it into the S13.
> Just a joke? Haha! Funny! Some people have way too much time on their hands.
> And all that rant about people who hate on domestics? Save your breath! NissanForums.com isn't a congregation of domestic-bashing rice boys, we just respect innovation. The kind of innovation that we can all agree is NOT present in most domestics. There are only a few facets of the American car market that I can respect/desire, and those are NOT the Chevy or Ford V8's. The Ford Thunderbird variable valve timing V8 was cool, seeing as VVT is something that the American car market just doesn't get. VVT is used on virtually all engines on the Japanese market nowadays, as it fucking should be. The Japanese and Europeans have always headlined automotive innovation. The Japanese market especially has historically been the leader, countless times, in general automotive innovation. Dual overhead cam valvetrains, variable valve timing, continuously variable transmissions, viscochemical clutch systems used in a variety of applications, distributorless variable spark systems, and marketwide turbocharger applications. The Japanese develop and always have developed innovative, cutting edge automotive combustion technology. The European market as well demands innovation in their engines, at least more so than the American market. The American market simply does not demand and value automotive innovation. And you dare to call us domestic-hating rice boys? I feel sorry for you then, becuase the principal joy of mechanical engineeering is innovation.
> [/FLAME]


If you read my post you will see that I am a huge Nissan fan. I have an RB25DET S13 right now. What I am saying is that you have to respect a fast car. 

Pushrods may not be "modern technology", but there is no doubt that the Chevy small block formula works. Just look at the corvette, or the new Z06. Name a production Japanese car that can match performance with that. 

Don't say the GTR because a stock GTR can't compete with a stock Z06, or even a C5 Z06. I can admit that, and an R34 GTR is my dream car. don't say the NSX either. It costs 2X as much and is just slow. If they put a V8 or a Turbo 6 in it then it will be cool.

The bottom line is that if you hate a car just because it is a domestic then you are a rice boy. I love euro cars. The M3, M5, and M6 particularly. 

So Nissan uses a turbo to get power (SR, RB, CA) and Chevy uses a V8, they are both means to an end. Cars are cars and fast is fast. If you can't see that then I feel sorry for you. And yes, you probably are a rice boy. 



Despite the fact that I like the Euros and love Nissans (but hate Hondas), I have a ton of respect for American Muscle.


----------



## SilviaRB25 (Aug 11, 2005)

*Test moved to new thread*


----------



## 240meister (Aug 2, 2005)

bump.........


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

3800 V6? as in the Pontiac Engine? if so i dont find it soo impresive....ive smoked a few of them here, with my KA24DE , I/E/H and stage 3 clutch, very easy.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Lets let this one die. this was a retarded thread started by a dipsh*t.


----------



## Lil _Chris1660 (Jan 7, 2006)

Hey,
Here is an advice.Instead of using the GM 3800 v6 which I don't know why you want to use it go for the vg30dett engine.Not only you would get a better result you will also get alot more horsepower. :fluffy:


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

Wow. Why is everyone ragging on this swap? I wouldnt mind 3.8L.


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

> Our engine of choice is the GM 3800 V6 series II, with supercharger. Along with smaller s/c pulleys, and some tuning, we hope to achieve well into the 325+ HP mark, with much higher reliability ratings than the SR20 swap.


Are u serious? PLease oh please, reconsider, i think your actually going backwards!!
And that last part about higher reliabilty ratings, LMAO whered u get that from?


----------



## 240meister (Aug 2, 2005)

ABuSD said:


> Are u serious? PLease oh please, reconsider, i think your actually going backwards!!
> And that last part about higher reliabilty ratings, LMAO whered u get that from?


I did some research on this, which obviously YOU haven't.

The 3.8 Liter engine was on "Ward's 10 Best Engines" lists three times.

In most cases, the 3.8L L67 series II engine will last over 200,000-300,000 miles. 
I also fail to see why this engine is a poor choice because of power. 300hp/340tq after mild mods is pretty good.

The biggest stupid thing about the arguments in this thread is that he already has a complete engine, and some of you want him to go find some 2L turbo engine for a few thousand dollars to put in.


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

Sorry, i must be thinking of a different GM V6 3.8liter and was comparing to that!
If he has the engine and its easier then i would say go that way (I like to b different too).


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

May I remind you guys the L67 is a very good motor. I have a friend with a 2nd gen W-body running 11's with stock tires and a few bolt ons!!! These motors are no joke. The 3800 V6 is still almost identical to the 3.8L motor in the Grand National (and GNX) Buick Regal T-type and 3rd gen Turbo Trans Am. You gonna clown on those cars???? If he has a free motor that is already 280bhp outta the box, why not use it??? After all, motor swaps are about being different.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

I can't believe this thread is still alive. Way to beat the shit out of a dead horse, guys.


----------

